# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Dream Script Induce Lucid Dream (DSILD)

## r2d2651

Hey I was just wondering if something like this would work. 

You write a script for a dream and then go over it a few times and then maybe you dream it and become lucid? example:

I am standing in the middle of the street I then look up at the sky and then I look at my hands and realize I am in a dream.

Something like that? You can make it more detailed and longer if you want but could this work??

----------


## J.D.

I believe that's a MILD (Mnemonic-induced lucid dream)? Someone correct me if I'm wrong...

----------


## r2d2651

Oh man... Really?

----------


## Clyde Machine

Yes, that would be a MILD, because you're repeating an action or dialogue while awake in the hopes that you'll do the same in a dream. An interesting idea, nonetheless, to script out a dream!

----------

